# Taipan or Eastern Brown?? ID of Sunshine Coast snake that killed dog



## Trinity (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We are at Mooloolah Valley on the Sunshine Coast and on the weekend my dog died from a suspected snake bite. My dog's symptoms went from 0-100 in minutes and she died within an hour even after receiving brown/tiger anti venom approx. 20 mins after the bite. The vet suggested taipan.....?! I wasn't aware that taipans were on the sunshine coast but know little about their movements. Anyway, I found what looks like a juvenile mangled snake in our yard later that day - obviously a tussle with my dog ensued. 
Is there any way to tell whether it is a eastern brown or a taipan? 
Has anyone heard of taipans on the sunny coast?
and can juvenile snakes kill a dog really fast? 
The head was missing but the body that remained (not sure if that was all there either) was about 25cms long, cream underbelly and silvery pale brown top. I've tried to do a scale count but it is difficult as they are so small. Anyway, any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## harley0402 (Jan 22, 2013)

i know brown snakes have a row of orange dots down both side of the underbelly, hope this helps. sorry for your loss


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 22, 2013)

look at the scales below the anal scale if they are single it "could" be a tai and if divided "could" be a brown
the costal taipans also can have the orange spots so that won't give a better answer.


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you still have the body of the snake? Sometimes, even a photo of a chewed up snake can help with a positive id.... Sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## geckodan (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, you do get taipans on the Sunshine Coast. We have treated 3 cases in dogs in the last 2 years with confirmed 'carcasses' for identification. 2/3 were from Pelican Waters. None of the vets on the coast will carry taipan antivenene - it has to be borrowed from the hospital and they are reluctant to supply it.


----------



## Trinity (Jan 22, 2013)

*Photo*




Thanks so much for your replies. This is the snake that we found. I'm not sure how much or how little there is of the body here but that's all we could find. I looked at the scales which appear to be under the snakes bottom and it looks single. The snake has been in our freezer so a bit frosty at the moment. This photo was taken when we found it. My dog was a 3 yo insanely fit kelpie and she went down so fast. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 22, 2013)

hmm I can only see a small picture of it on my phone but is it just me or is that neither of what was suspected?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 22, 2013)

I see the spade brigade's out and about again...harmless lizard species of some description always end up being Tai's or textys.

Edit: Apologies, I failed to read the original post, check out the flap like limb second section from the head end about midway down.


----------



## Trinity (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think my dog was capable of weilding a spade.....I don't know what a Tai or a texty is?? This is my first post here.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 22, 2013)

tai= taipan 
texty= brown
sorry 
but like said i too think it is a legless lizard that is 100% harmless and not capable of killing a dog?


----------



## Trinity (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, just reread that. So it's a lizard?? Must have just been a coincidence that it was in lying the yard. BTW, I DO NOT kill the wildlife I moved here to live with. Check out the photo a little more closely....do u really think a sharp edged instrument would do that?? that's a dog or kookaburras


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 22, 2013)

Trinity said:


> I don't think my dog was capable of weilding a spade.....I don't know what a Tai or a texty is?? This is my first post here.



Tai = taipan
Texty =_ Pseudonaja *textilis - *_eastern brown snake

Reptile speak....

The pics you provided lead to neither being of the species....


----------



## Trinity (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok thanks for your reply's, that has cleared that part up


----------



## eipper (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys and Gals this person has just lost their dog.... Little bit of restraint might be called for considering they found a body not caused it.

Trinity,

the dead lizard you found looks like the remains of a Verreaux's Skink Anomalopus verreauxii. It was starting to become opaque from nearing a shed. 

In regards to your snake, I would say it has moved on. There are a number of snakes on the Sunshine Coast that can cause very rapid deaths including Eastern Brown Snakes, Coastal Taipans, Rough Scaled Snakes, Stephen's Banded Snakes and Tiger Snakes. The nature of snake envenomations are quite different but are not always clear as to the culprit. 

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Trinity (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Scott, thank you very much for your detailed reply. I do appreciate it and yes, from the pics I just looked at it, the body looks very much like that little lizard. Cheers, Trinity


----------



## woody101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Eastern Brown Snakes, often referred to as Common Brown Snakes, are one of the most common dangerously venomous snakes in your area. These snakes are highly defensive and if they feel threatened they will strike with multiple bites when cornered or harassed. They possess highly toxic venom. As a result of them being frequently encountered in areas of human habitation, they are the most common dangerously venomous snake that we come across where people live.

Blue


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, I wonder what happened to the lizard?
Sorry about your dog.


----------

